# Survey: NJ sub prices



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

:yow!: Trying to preform a survey, What is the average price you guys are getting paid to do sub work in NJ. Based on a pickup with 8' plow no salt and for a skid steer? Thanks I will take all the info I can get.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

we pay our subs with thier own trucks $50.00 per hr.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

50.00- 75.00 an hr.


----------



## alwaysgreen (Nov 28, 2002)

Do you guys paying $50 per hour supply the insurance?I don't see how anyone could cover their costs at that rate. I'm not a sub but I charge $105 per hour and don't make a killing with all the expenses of insurance and fuel, how could a sub even break even at less than 1/2 of that?


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

They supply thier own insurance, gas, and repairs. The guys I use are local contractors with 1 or 2 trucks and they usually do other work and just plow for the extra money being as though they already own the trucks and pay GL insurance. Plus as 1 guy told me he likes it because I give him a minimun of 10 hrs per storm that is $500.00 not bad for a day's work sitting on your a$$ and the biggest thing that he likes about it is there is no billing or related paperwork or waiting for the money being as I usually pay in 10 days of the event.


----------



## steve.z (Sep 13, 2003)

I am up for sub work also in northern n.j. F350 8ft meyers.but willing to travel in to the city or anywere with in javascript:smilie(':waving:')
Hi (waving)50miles...Steve......:waving:


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey steve, send me an email, I might be able to help you out.

[email protected]

Jeff


----------



## steve.z (Sep 13, 2003)

Jeff for reason I can't email you.can you send me ur number?Steve


----------

